# Gluing a Bezel Insert



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I am looking at getting a coin edge Bezel for my Vostok from Murphy Manufacturing and on the webpage it says You will also have to install your bezel insert into your bezel. I like to use a thin line of rubber cement for this task.

http://www.murphymanufacturing.com/vostok_bezels.html

I am wondering what Rubber cement that means all I can think of is Copydex glue. Also I will be swapping a Bezel on a Seiko 6309-7040 soon do I need to use Rubber Cement for this or what alternative can I use.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> I am looking at getting a coin edge Bezel for my Vostok from Murphy Manufacturing and on the webpage it says You will also have to install your bezel insert into your bezel. I like to use a thin line of rubber cement for this task.
> 
> http://www.murphymanufacturing.com/vostok_bezels.html
> 
> I am wondering what Rubber cement that means all I can think of is Copydex glue. Also I will be swapping a Bezel on a Seiko 6309-7040 soon do I need to use Rubber Cement for this or what alternative can I use.


something along the lines of EVOSTIK contact adhesive, but i think you can get double sided bezel tape on ebay, i saw some a while back, failing that buy a roll of double sided tape and cut thin strips


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Gasket adhesive, weather-strip adhesive or something similar would be fine. As for double sided tape, you can get rolls in varying widths as well as discs. It would be a relatively easy task of outlining the inner and outer diameters and trimming with a razor blade. Peel the backing off of one side and press onto the bezel, then peel off the other side and press the insert into place.

Later,
William


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Dagaz sell double sided bezel tape rings.

I think Yobokies do too (you could ask on the manufacturers forum)

I used UHU..sparingly


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

i use a very small amount of silicone sealant,whatever you use dont use too much of it or you will be able to see it between the edges of the insert/bezel :swoon: .cheers greasemonk..


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't do any of this stuff because I would be.. as we say here in Jockland.. like a coo wi a gun.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

My local DIY shop had Evo-stik Impact and Loctite Super Glue gel control with rubber. Going to experiment with a Rolex submariner I have in the bits box. If I ruin it no problem it only cost me 20 Turkish Lira.

I have some double sided tape so will try that as well.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I'd use crystal cement for this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> I think I'd use crystal cement for this.


is crystal cement hard setting?

i always thought the idea of bezel adhesive was to make it relatively easy to replace, hence double sided tape, contact adhesive etc


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd use crystal cement for this.
> ...


Not really....you can peel it off with a wooden tooth pick. It's a bit like the adhesive you use to glue aircraft kits together...except it doesn't melt the acrylic crystal like the latter would....


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

Silver Hawk said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


aaah, i always wondered about that stuff, maybe just the job then? thanks for letting me know :thumbsup:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

will double-sided tape hold up to getting wet/damp?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

G-S HYPO JEWELLERS & WATCHMAKERS CEMENT

As strong as super glue and a similar consistency, suitable for watch glasses, beads and pearls as it won't mist them over as super glue does. The only drawback is it takes a little longer to dry.

G-S Hypo Cement was invented in 1930's for use in the watchmaking and jewellery repair industries. It is a combination fine precision tool and a clear drying, medium-strength cement that will not damage surfaces. The cement is ideal for jewellery, beads, plastic, glass, metal, ceramics, painted or sealed woods and other non-porous surfaces. This is a no-waste product, the tube has a precision applicator that is ideal for many applications. Full use of the precision applicator tip is maintained by inserting the cap wire into the tube when not in use, and by cleaning excess drops from the outside of the applicator with rubbing alcohol or nail polish remover. This is not an "instant glue." It becomes tacky in 10 - 15 seconds, allows parts to be adjusted, sets in 10 to 15 minutes and fully dries in about an hour. The cement will not bond fingers, and has a slight odor that dissipates quickly. Great for beading, model making, miniatures, fine screw locking, sealing knots, precision waterproof sealing, precision repairs, optical and technical applications, crafts and hobbies.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought some recently Paul, to stick a glass to a watch. Bought via Amazon, as nought here on the Wight.....

Mike


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Never thought of GS Hypo I have some and will add it to the experimental list


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Well so far the testing shows that the best goo for bezels seems to be Tent seam sealer. Its made by McNett and its sticky, rubbery, fairly quick drying and water resistant. Also its cheap as it was in the cupboard under the stairs from the last camping trip.

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/mcnett-seam-grip-camping-repair-kit-p107601


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

fastmongrel said:


> Well so far the testing shows that the best goo for bezels seems to be Tent seam sealer. Its made by McNett and its sticky, rubbery, fairly quick drying and water resistant. Also its cheap as it was in the cupboard under the stairs from the last camping trip.
> 
> http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/mcnett-seam-grip-camping-repair-kit-p107601


a contact adhesive i'm guessing ?


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

> fastmongrel said:
> 
> 
> > Well so far the testing shows that the best goo for bezels seems to be Tent seam sealer. Its made by McNett and its sticky, rubbery, fairly quick drying and water resistant. Also its cheap as it was in the cupboard under the stairs from the last camping trip.
> ...


I think its a type of silicone it cures quite fast and is very flexible and stretchy. Its stickier than a sticky thing cross bred with an Octopus before its cured though would need to be used very carefully.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

fastmongrel said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > fastmongrel said:
> ...


It is unlikely that it is silicone based, as silicone is a sealant rather than an adhesive.

Later,
William


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

Silicone is used as an adhesive as well as a sealant

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stick-it-30-ml-Silicone-Silicone-Glue-Tube-Transparent-STI4641000-/291515272916


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

If you have to ask don't do it


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

fastmongrel said:


> Silicone is used as an adhesive as well as a sealant
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stick-it-30-ml-Silicone-Silicone-Glue-Tube-Transparent-STI4641000-/291515272916


Yes, and in the correct anaerobic situations it does display adhesive properties, but often falls short under lateral stress unlike a true adhesive. I'm a bit pedantic on these matters due to apprenticeship. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

I would not use glue as a mistake will stick the bezel to the watch, silicone is fine to use and easy to remover again if needed.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

> Yes, and in the correct anaerobic situations it does display adhesive properties, but often falls short under lateral stress unlike a true adhesive. I'm a bit pedantic on these matters due to apprenticeship. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


Very true but there arent going to be many lateral stresses on a bezel. Silicone is good as an adhesive in the right places I glued a mirror to my bathroom wall as a temporary measure whilst I waited for the correct fittings to arrive. Its still there 10 years later.



> I would not use glue as a mistake will stick the bezel to the watch, silicone is fine to use and easy to remover again if needed.


That was my thinking the thought of using superglue or impact adhesive gave me the willies.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

fastmongrel said:


> I would not use glue as a mistake will stick the bezel to the watch, silicone is fine to use and easy to remover again if needed.
> 
> That was my thinking the thought of using superglue or impact adhesive gave me the willies.


Would it not be prudent to affix the insert to the bezel and leave it to set before replacing the bezel on the watch?

Later,
William


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

> fastmongrel said:
> 
> 
> > I would not use glue as a mistake will stick the bezel to the watch, silicone is fine to use and easy to remover again if needed.
> ...


How would you line it up though. Having a bezel half a click out would drive me insane.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

fastmongrel said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > fastmongrel said:
> ...


It shouldn't be too difficult. If there is an existing insert, mark the inside edge of the bezel at the twelve o\clock position with a marker. If it is one of those aftermarket ones that come without an insert, place it on the watch mark the race where the bezel sits, then remove and mark the inner edge.

Later,
William


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> > fastmongrel said:
> >
> >
> > > I would not use glue as a mistake will stick the bezel to the watch, silicone is fine to use and easy to remover again if needed.
> ...


I would put a bit of masking tape on the bezel and mark with a pencil, Should line up perfectly that way 

Silicone would also be my choice if I tried this, Also very easy to clean off if it gets messy!


----------

